# Sheer Panels



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Use the sheers on a separate rod behind heavier drapes, keep the drapes open in the day (so you can see the sheers) and closed at night for privacy.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

The fullness of the sheer will make the difference in what can be seen from the outside at night. If you put more than one panel on the rod it will help obsecure the view:wink:. If you are using pinch pleated sheers make sure that the fullness (fullness is the amount of fabric that goes into the width of the panel, i.e. for most fabrics you use 2.5 times the width of the window for the width of your treatment, for sheer 3 times the width of the window is the amount you want for privacy) is 3 times the width of your window.

Are you purchasing premade sheers?? If so what is the style? What is the width of each panel? What is the width of your window"s"? Are you having the sheers custom made? Will the sheers be closed all the time or are you using a traverse rod making it so you can open and close your sheers? Once these questions are answered I may be able to help you further.


----------

